# Water + Patience



## FieralDS (Mar 22, 2010)

Here's a quick attempt at water. I might have been able to get better shots but for the time being, I only had my built in flash and alot of patience.

C+C appreciated


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 22, 2010)

what settings did you use? I LIke them


----------



## FieralDS (Mar 23, 2010)

Most were shot at a 1/500 shutter, 6.3 Aperture, and 500 (i think) iso


----------



## Mooseontheloose (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice, i really like the last one because its not so much the classic water drop pic like the first two.


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Mar 23, 2010)

I love that first one! Good job!


----------



## FieralDS (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the comments! I appreciate them all.

I think this is one of the few times that i have been pleased with the results because of my set up. Just an old paint bucket, a leaky shower in an outside bathroom, a piece of white paper, and lots of patience


----------



## Caffler (Mar 25, 2010)

great stuff!
wish i had the patience for that...as the doctor said to the nurse


----------



## ksven (Mar 25, 2010)

I love them! especially 1 and 3. great job


----------



## Kethaneni (Mar 25, 2010)

I like the first one, but I think there is more dead space than required. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Mar 25, 2010)

You have more patience than I have.

Kudos!


----------



## SusanMart (Mar 26, 2010)

The first one is MAGIC!!!!
something incredible!!!
well well done!


----------



## cnutco (Mar 26, 2010)

Patience is a must.  Nice pics.


----------



## PentaxGuy (Mar 26, 2010)

I especially like #3!

I agree with a previous poster; in #1, there's too much dead space.


----------



## FieralDS (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you again for all the comments! They are greatly appreciated!

As for the first one, I got it printed in a 4:5 ratio which cut out alot of the dead space, while retaining all of the ripples


----------



## IgsEMT (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FieralDS (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## aliaks (Apr 4, 2010)

Good speed! Love the first one!!


----------

